# KOTC Wreckage



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

*October 29, 2009

Lucky Star Casino,
Concho, Okla. 

John Hill vs. John Orr
Jeff Davis vs. Brad Nordquist
Torri Lester vs. Jill Slatten*​


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

James Thomas defeated Cael Shields
Jacob Johnson defeated Karl Mason
Alan Gomez defeated Jeremy Cantley
David Patterson defeated Eric Medina
Jerry Preece defeated Edwin Coleman
Rico Cato defeated Brad Nordquist
Turrell Galloway defeated Michael Hannan
Tyler East defeated Joel Traves
Isaiah Reyes defeated Joe Blurton
Ruben Zammeron defeated David Davis
John Hill defeated John Orr


----------

